# Cannabutter BUD vs Butter Ratio



## hummbling (Mar 14, 2010)

I've looked all over this site and alot of places on the internet including YouTube and it seems that everyone makes Cannabutter the same, but the ratios are so inconsistant. I have plenty of* Bubba Kush BUDS *that I want to use. No stems or shake just BUDS and 1 pound of butter. Does anyone have a solid ratio of how much BUD to add to 1 pound of Butter? 

Here is the inconsistant information I have found all over the internet. Which do you think would be the best choice. I'm just looking for something I can spread on Toast or add to my food. Any consistant information would be greatly appreciated. Sorry for making it look like a something you found on an exam LOL!

a.) 1 ounce of BUD to 1 pound of Butter

b.) 1/2 ounce of BUD to 1 pound of Butter

c.) 1/4 ounce of BUD to 1 pound of Butter

d.) 1/8 ounce of BUD to 1 pound of Butter


----------



## 70micronboee (Mar 14, 2010)

the best ratio is whatever ur recipes calls for. The smaller amount you eat, or less to digest the higher youll get. Bite sized snacks are the best. If your gonna spread some on your toast, onlt eat that toast till it hits ya. Eat it on light bread with 40 cal a slice to get higher. How much butter do you like on your toast? A tablespoon or (1/8th)? Whats ur tolerance, how much you smoke to get high on average? Id say if you smoke a bowl, like .4 and get decently high. Then eat like 3-4 times that to get baked. A stick of butter, with a tablespoon per serving works out to like I dunno 8*1.7 ahhh half o. per stick of butter.


----------



## hummbling (Mar 14, 2010)

After more research I've found that alot of folks are taking 1/8 oz. of bud per 1 stick of butter or 1/2 oz of Bud to 1 pound of butter = ( 4 sticks of butter ) and then they just use what a regular recipe calls for. Plus they add an extra 1/4 stick of butter to each stick to make up for lost butter during the process. I think the 1/8 oz. per stick of butter is a nice way to ease into considering that an ounce of quality bud costs $400-$450 in my state.


----------



## hummbling (Mar 17, 2010)

Here is site that was helpful

http://www.synchronium.net/2008/12/11/how-to-make-cannabis-butter/


----------



## poplars (Mar 21, 2010)

heres the bud to butter ratio I believe is the best.

apparently, butter can absorb 5 grams of thc to every 1 gram of butter.

how many grams of thc do you think are in 1 oz of bud? definitely not equal to the plant matter put into it.

so theoretically, you can have up to 12 oz in one stick reasonably . . . . you'd need one tall ass thin container, and one cold night .

but yeah, a little butter can absorb a LOT. you'll get so epic stoned you'll only need a quarter cookie . . . .


----------



## lunasea (Mar 24, 2010)

Yo fuck butter use oil, doesn't take nearly as long, it's cheap and incredibly efficient.


----------



## poplars (Mar 24, 2010)

I prefer to use butter. much easier extraction process.

you try making your oil cleaner with water, only to realize it wont stay up at the top by any means like butter, so there is no easy refining process, and plus there's no confirmation of how much oil can hold vs butter so I say it's more sound to just use butter.


----------



## Bigol'Bong (Mar 24, 2010)

ive tired to make oil before but it didnt turn out well, cannaoil that is not honey oil., which would have been alot better. Im using about 3oz of trim to make my next batch of butter, probably gonna make about 3 sticks of butter worth


----------



## poplars (Mar 24, 2010)

uh no, 3 oz of trim goes into 1 stick of butter.

don't dilute your shit, butter can easily hold up to 24 oz of trim if you had the right pan for it and container to make the butter solidify. or you could just skim off the thin layer lmao.

either way, butter can absorb so much, so why do that 1oz of trim to 1 stick? that's just crap.


----------



## Negative Rep (Mar 24, 2010)

poplars said:


> uh no, 3 oz of trim goes into 1 stick of butter.
> 
> don't dilute your shit, butter can easily hold up to 24 oz of trim if you had the right pan for it and container to make the butter solidify. or you could just skim off the thin layer lmao.
> 
> either way, butter can absorb so much, so why do that 1oz of trim to 1 stick? that's just crap.



some people dont want to eat a quarter in one slice/cookie/brownie.


----------



## poplars (Mar 24, 2010)

Negative Rep said:


> some people dont want to eat a quarter in one slice/cookie/brownie.


then don't make edibles.

they use a LOT of bud to get the specified effect. you need to be willing to make it concentrated or you're gonna have a light ass head buzz for your cookies. have fun eating 5 cookies to feel what I owuld feel with a half cookie.


----------



## jnova (Mar 25, 2010)

i made butter with some dam good kush we did a half O of bud one pound butter. shit was deadly! so i would say half O is more that enough for some kick ass shit.


----------



## Negative Rep (Mar 25, 2010)

poplars said:


> then don't make edibles.
> 
> they use a LOT of bud to get the specified effect. you need to be willing to make it concentrated or you're gonna have a light ass head buzz for your cookies. have fun eating 5 cookies to feel what I owuld feel with a half cookie.



 grow up bro.


----------



## poplars (Mar 25, 2010)

Negative Rep said:


> grow up bro.


uh you grow up and stop making cookies that produce half a mexican bud stone . . . 

seriously who the fuck loves diluted cookies?

fuck that.


----------



## Gengar (Aug 28, 2010)

There isn't a correct way of doing it, full stop. People prefer different strengths. Experiment and find your preferred strength.


----------



## pust (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm a little late to the party but I recently purchased Ganjalicious a cannabis cookbook which contains an excellent tAble for perfect measurements. 

Grades of weed:

A: 2 hits gets the stoner high
B: 1 bowl gets 3 people blazed
C: 1 joint gets u buzzed
D: 2 joints later you might be high

Grade leaf butter oil alcohol
A , 1/2 oz. 4 cups. 2 cups. 3 cups


----------



## pust (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm a little late to the party but I recently purchased Ganjalicious a cannabis cookbook which contains an excellent tAble for perfect measurements. I have also included conversions for midnight oil and canna jungle juice. The storner proof way to make butter or oil is in a crockpot on low for 22 hrs. Just make sure you bud or trim is completely covered in bud or oil. If you are a co patient looking for butter oil or medicine post a reply. 

Grades of weed:

A: 2 hits gets the stoner high
B: 1 bowl gets 3 people blazed
C: 1 joint gets u buzzed
D: 2 joints later you might be high

Grade leaf bud butter oil alcohol
A , 1/2 oz. 1/8 oz 4 cups. 2 cups. 3 cups
B , 3/4 oz. 1/4 oz 4 cups. 2 cups. 3 cups
C , 1 oz. 1/2 oz. 4 cups. 2 cups. 3 cups
D , 1 1/2 oz. 1 oz. 4 cups. 2 cups. 3 cups


----------



## Medi 1 (Nov 7, 2010)

higher fat content is what the best butter or oil is,. its the fat that attrects the thc rsings. and the amounts or ratios is a personal choice. some have a higher tollerance depending on amounts consumed. like me..i run 4 oz bud to 1 pound butter. i dont wanna need 3 or 4 cookies to get better. 1 to 2 does it for me
and dont simmer long times as i see some recipes claim. the thc converts to much and you will loose potency. i run for under 1 hour is all. and we have tested these and are a stronger baked good with less time. also low temps


----------



## ILikeToGrow (Nov 8, 2010)

i used a quap to 2 pounds of butter. all bud. how potent will that be


----------



## Medi 1 (Nov 8, 2010)

same as mine at 2 oz per pound. youve just doubled that recipe is all...hold on is all i can say if its bud. im about an average 1/2 oz a day smoker and i only need 1 to 2 at most to be messed up. i had a quite large person eat 4 and was in the toilet for 10 hours,.


----------



## ILikeToGrow (Nov 8, 2010)

i ate half of one and iits strange. its my first brownie. also the bud was from an immature plant i pulled due to frost, but it had small trichomes


----------



## Medi 1 (Nov 8, 2010)

its slower and longer with it having to go through the liver yto be processed this way, takes about an hour or so to hit, and lasts way longer
peek THC is actualy ealry, but has not enough CBD or CBN yet so it hits harder but dont last long or have much of the diff effects we get waiting


----------



## LT1RX7 Drifter (Nov 9, 2010)

just started batch of butter 1lb of sweet leaf trim to 2.5 lbs of butter crockpot style hold on space cakes and brownies, oh maybe some canna carmels, makes good stocking stuffers, mess the whole family up and not tell them lol rotf


----------



## mistioud (Nov 9, 2010)

LT1RX7 Drifter said:


> just started batch of butter 1lb of sweet leaf trim to 2.5 lbs of butter crockpot style hold on space cakes and brownies, oh maybe some canna carmels, makes good stocking stuffers, mess the whole family up and not tell them lol rotf


hahahaha that is awesome


----------



## rowlman (Nov 9, 2010)

I like A...I use all buds, no trim goes in the butter


----------



## LT1RX7 Drifter (Nov 10, 2010)

oh snap that butter i made is way strong, made some sweet as bannana nut bread with 1/4 of powdered bud in the mix for a awesome breakfast treat with your coffee


----------



## sladeg (Nov 19, 2012)

My dog would love this stuff. Can't wait to try this one day. No more will I have to hide under a bridge and smoke weed to get high, I can just pop a choclate chip cookie made with dank cannabutter in my mouth during class. The effects would last longer, apperantly, so that's some good news to me.


----------



## phlacz (Dec 4, 2012)

I myself use coconut oil which is higher in fat content than butter. Which means more THC is able to be extracted. Just remember that a lb. of butter and a lb. of coconut are not the same when extracting the THC. Butter is around 19-32% fat where as coconut oil is 60-62% fat. Walmart has a 2 lb. container of coconut oil for around $6.00. Try this with the same amount of bud and you will be blown for sure.


----------



## gioua (Dec 5, 2012)

phlacz said:


> I myself use coconut oil which is higher in fat content than butter. Which means more THC is able to be extracted..


I don think it allows for better extraction it allows for better thc absorption into the fat.

thanks for the tip on the coconut oil.. have never thought to look there since most food stores dont even carry this oil anymore..


----------



## Nizza (Dec 5, 2012)

1/4 oz per stick of budder


----------



## chefganja (Dec 6, 2012)

Nizza said:


> 1/4 oz per stick of budder


That's what I've used for years with great results, just made 2 lbs of budder and a bunch of cookies in the last few days....


----------



## Nizza (Dec 6, 2012)

cookies are the best in my opinion. the chocolate helps me eat it and i only need one. after butter is made i can then make doughballs and freeze them individually


----------



## paparocks (Dec 14, 2012)

Tollhouse calls for 2 sticks butter to make 5 dozen 3" cookies. Next week I will be making my cannabutter using 1/4oz to 2.5 sticks. the weed is all bud double barrel kush.
I'm making the cookies as a sleep aid, do to nocturnal seizes caused by epilepsy. Not looking for a super high effect, just enough to medicate to making living easier.
I have questions concerning the absorption of the cbd's present in the kush. It's a cannabinoid like thc so I'm guessing the process is the same. any thoughts on this would be great
also the .5 stick of butter is to compensate for butter lost into the waste plant


----------



## Herb Andler (Oct 6, 2013)

way to much work and mess---simply cut up a set of panty hose into 8 inch "tubes" stuff tube with cannibus product and tie the other end shut. i normally do eight at a time. i use a canning pan with a rack that allows me to submerse 8 qt mason jars at a time. Now simply cube up one pound of butter (unsalted) into a quart mason canning jar. put jars in rack and submerse jars in water about two thirds of jar height in water . Bring water to a slow rolling boil--when butter is melted put a tube in each jar and put top on jar (not tight) and let it slowly cook for 3 or 4 hours. during this cooking time i will take tops off jar and stir the butter a little with a wooden spoon-----when done i pour the mixture into the small mason jars ---wide mouth and about 2" high (wal-marts) these jars hold one pound 0f butter squeeze all you can out of tube, put jars in frigde ---can be froze in jars and last for months if not years


----------



## Abzon (Nov 17, 2013)

Hello First post here...

I usually use a mininum of 1 OZ per stick usually buds and sugar trim, ending up with good strong medicine . I also add extra butter to make up for the lost water and solids in the butter so 10 sticks yield an actual 8 sticks or use clarified butter. 
I only use my own flowers from my own garden (a trust thing) I like to stay organic as possible.


----------



## Johnny Vapor (Nov 17, 2013)

As others have suggested, you need to experiment to find out what right for you.

I use 1 oz. nice bud to 1 lb. butter
1.5 oz popcorn bud / dry trim to 1 lb. butter
3 oz. of vaped weed to 1 lb. butter

All result in a very nice buzz & a good nights sleep. Butter can hold a lot more, but my days of crawling around on the floor in a haze are over.


----------



## MzGo2 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hey all new to this .. I have been making edibles and i want to know if what i'm using is a good dose.
I use between 6-maybe 10 gram of high grade bud kush , sour or better to a pound a butter..
4 sticks. and simmer for 7- 10 hrs to make my butter.
Was also wondering if i added 1-2 more sticks to the 7 grams will i dilute it?
Or how many sticks of butter can i actually use to 7 grams to make a good edible.


----------



## AgingHead (Nov 24, 2018)

hummbling said:


> I've looked all over this site and alot of places on the internet including YouTube and it seems that everyone makes Cannabutter the same, but the ratios are so inconsistant. I have plenty of* Bubba Kush BUDS *that I want to use. No stems or shake just BUDS and 1 pound of butter. Does anyone have a solid ratio of how much BUD to add to 1 pound of Butter?
> 
> Here is the inconsistant information I have found all over the internet. Which do you think would be the best choice. I'm just looking for something I can spread on Toast or add to my food. Any consistant information would be greatly appreciated. Sorry for making it look like a something you found on an exam LOL!
> 
> ...


I do 1/4oz per stick of butter(1/4lb) and 4 choc chip cookies puts me in my zone in about an hour.


----------



## amadasun (Dec 28, 2018)

Bigol'Bong said:


> ive tired to make oil before but it didnt turn out well, cannaoil that is not honey oil., which would have been alot better. Im using about 3oz of trim to make my next batch of butter, probably gonna make about 3 sticks of butter worth


I agree when I make my canna butter I use 3 oz popcorn buds and trim per 250g block butter. After extraction I usually end up with about 150g cannabutter, and 5 grams blocks of the butter on toast has me super high for a good 3/4 hours
.


----------

